# Where to ge fiberglass resin cheap?



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

As titled. I contacted a bunch of local boat repair shops but they want $40 a gallon. I found this (click here) but I don't know how good it is. What do you think/recommend? FYI: I'm planning on building a sub enclosure.


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

I just checked their shipping rates and it is way too expensive. Any recommendations on where else to get this?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

?? home depot or autozone last time i bought a gallon
at home depot it was mid 20$ range not bad at all.


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

Fiberglass Coatings Inc. out of St. Petersburg, Florida. They have an online site, manufacture their own resin and have dozens of different fiberglass cloth. Check em out, you can order online and they aren't that bad in price when purchased locally. Shipping??


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Much better to buy locally, tell us where you are and if you are lucky someone lives nearby. The shipping usually outweighs any savings unless you live near nowhere..


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

I buy my supplies from http://www.uscomposites.com. I've been happy with their service and their prices. They're especially helpful if you're not 100% sure what product will best suit your needs.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

The only prob with US Composites is the shipping costs associated. What I did was did a search in my local yellow pages (online of course) for Fiberglass Materials/Suppliers. I found a local supply, which sells only fiberglass, so he had several different types. I use a standard layup resin as I am not building a boat or a surfboard. His prices were around $8 cheaper plus no shipping costs. I would try that route, because the stuff you get from HD is not the best quality (Bondo brand). I would at least try NAPA or Car Quest as they stock Evercoat products, which makes some of the best quality body fillers. What city do you live in?


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

I live in Boise Idaho


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Here is what I quickly found on www.dexonline.com I typed in Fiberglass Supply and got this. You might want to try and type in Marine Supply, or Boat Repair, something along those lines. Looks like a few would work for you...
http://www.dexonline.com/servlet/Ac...&metroID=1011,1011&headingID=3871&refine=true
http://www.dexonline.com/servlet/Ac...cityText=Boise&state=ID&surroundingAreas=true


Or this one:


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

If you want to recoat right away, it is better to go with a "With out Wax" Polyester Resin. I also found it helpful to use a 3/4oz mat for making the mold, and then switching to a 2oz mat for the strength layering. Helps to apply the resin to the fabric on a piece of cardboard to keep it from getting too wet, gets brittle and heavy if there is too much resin and this makes putting on successive layers easier as well.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

chop mat is better than cloth if doing a lot of contours. For straight runs, use the cloth. better strength.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Mat and cloth are weighed differently, 2oz mat has way more glass than 2oz cloth and is also significantly stronger. If you get real thick cloth it gets hard to work with as well.


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

I checked listings for local boat stores and the first one I checked had gallons for 20 something. BINGO.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

badlieu said:


> I checked listings for local boat stores and the first one I checked had gallons for 20 something. BINGO.



See...told ya so....easy as pie


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

Where did you find that? Are you located in idaho? I think I actually called every boat store in the phone book and they either didn't carry any or want > $40


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, in Philadelphia here. I couldn't remember the name of the store but thanks to Google and a zipcode search "keyword: boat" I quickly found it. I found their website too but it looks like it's $28 a gallon online and shipping is $8 (might even be an $8 surcharge on top of regular shipping  ). It was under $25 in the store last time I got some.

http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/...ductId=13006250&bct=t249085;c275326;c13001157


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

I did some more searching for you and found a good deal. Ace Hadware (I checked the store locator and there's 4 in Boise so take your pick) has gallons for $25 and it looks like they have free shipping to their stores.

http://www.acehardware.com/sm-boat-yard-fiberglass-resin--pi-1394249.html


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Silvercans said:


> Thank you!


Glad I could help.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Ace Hardware uses BONDO brand, I would look for a local Car Quest or NAPA as they carry Evercoat products...better quality IMO


----------



## maniacmech (Jul 31, 2005)

You can check this place also http://www.mertons.com/index.html


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Ace Hardware uses BONDO brand, I would look for a local Car Quest or NAPA as they carry Evercoat products...better quality IMO


The link I supplied to Ace Hardware is not for Bondo brand - in fact it is actually Evercoat Marine resin. They probably don't sell it in store but then again it appears that you can have it shipped to the stores for free.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

I used a local boating supply store, evercoat marine polyester is what I used. cost me probably 40$ for some thick chop mat (I think it was) and worked out fairly well... 

Anyone know where to get some good videos on fiberglass projects? I know Accelle made some decent ones and that was the company my store used for pretty much all of their custom car stuff, but can't seem to find their site...


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

here is a tutorial I found.

http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/


----------



## ALONSO (Jun 9, 2011)

Depending
there are different kinds of fiberglass
Fiberglasss such as cloth, fiberglass Mat, Woven Roving Combo (MAT and Roving. and different weight, in ounces as an example 2oz, 4oz, 6oz, 7.5oz, 10oz, 18oz, 24oz etc. for heavy and light reinforced. For give you an idea of what is the price

cheap place
www fiberglasssource com


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ALONSO said:


> Depending
> there are different kinds of fiberglass
> Fiberglasss such as cloth, fiberglass Mat, Woven Roving Combo (MAT and Roving. and different weight, in ounces as an example 2oz, 4oz, 6oz, 7.5oz, 10oz, 18oz, 24oz etc. for heavy and light reinforced. For give you an idea of what is the price
> 
> ...



um, your a bit late, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

ALONSO said:


> Depending
> there are different kinds of fiberglass
> Fiberglasss such as cloth, fiberglass Mat, Woven Roving Combo (MAT and Roving. and different weight, in ounces as an example 2oz, 4oz, 6oz, 7.5oz, 10oz, 18oz, 24oz etc. for heavy and light reinforced. For give you an idea of what is the price
> 
> ...



Quoted a 6yr old post like it was yesterday.... and your first post to boot... 

For that, I give you this...


----------

